# Sponsors of ASF !!! Be careful!!!



## Sumner23 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks to the super power hungry mod Farvra , he has ran off MANY great members and vets !!!! I am SORRY to my source and they know who I am , after over 2 years of many many many orders , I have to try new sources that have nothing to do with this power hungry piece of shit !!!! I believe I found one , I will just say LADY is in the name of source !!


----------



## docholiday08 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Thanks to the super power hungry mod Farvra , he has ran off MANY great members and vets !!!! I am SORRY to my source and they know who I am , after over 2 years of many many many orders , I have to try new sources that have nothing to do with this power hungry piece of shit !!!! I believe I found one , I will just say LADY is in the name of source !!


I've heard good things about her, hope all goes well with new source. Sucks to have to find someone new you can trust.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 2, 2018)

I tried a source after getting banned on asf , it is either underdosed or bunk . Sumner text me the source I am looking


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 3, 2018)

I posted this on asf , within 2-3 minutes it was removed and I was banned


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 4, 2018)

Let?s see if Mindless is not afraid  of the dictator over at ASF ... I am asking you Mindless body to post this at ASF !!!! If you don?t then that means everything I said about that prick is correct ... There is a section called the pit ( EVERYTHING GOES ) well it used to ....


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 5, 2018)

just curious why you think anybody cares that your upset unless it effects everyone? just asking

IMF There are currently 3163 users online. 198 members and 2965 guests

ASF There are currently 2436 users online. 411 members and 2025 guests


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

Just curious why you give a fuck ???? This is personal , and if that cunt did to you the way he did me , you wouldn?t be so cool  trust me !!!!! So I am going to expose how he is turning a once very cool forum into a cult ball sucking borefest .... just my thoughts , is that ok with you ? Maybe you can call Super Cop and have me banned over here as well


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

So are you saying traffic on ASF is in decline ???? Because I know for a fact that the vets have had it with his ass


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

And by the way Heckler , here you don?t have the whole community to back you up when you want to troll me or talk smack to me like it was ALWAYS !!!  me against everybody over there from day one !!!!  I am not attacking you , just saying , I do remember your name , but I don?t remember if you where just like all the rest of the dicks that found it popular to give me shit ????


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 5, 2018)

Not stirring any trouble but you do realize this is the sister site to asf?? Same guy runs both most everyone at asf has a account here also. Farva sees all 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Imf 4310 , 261 members on , 4049 guest
asf 2954 , 550 , 2404 now


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Just curious why you give a fuck ???? This is personal , and if that cunt did to you the way he did me , you wouldn?t be so cool  trust me !!!!! So I am going to expose how he is turning a once very cool forum into a cult ball sucking borefest .... just my thoughts , is that ok with you ? Maybe you can call Super Cop and have me banned over here as well


I was just asking, and pointing out that this place thousands of users, sometimes members get banned, no one is gonna care. carry on, I will aviod you bro, dont worry I wont troll you


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 11, 2018)

Take your business to brotherhoodofpain . Com
revolt against asf/imf sponsors


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 11, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Take your business to brotherhoodofpain . Com
> revolt against asf/imf sponsors



Man there?s so many sponsors that you?ve never heard of nor ever will. You may find a couple there that aren?t at other boards.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 11, 2018)

I have my eye on sovereign or privatelabel . I will not do international order again


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 11, 2018)

Please post proof brother as you are such a highly thought of member.  We all wait for your every word to guide us thru our journey. You are the Obi Wan of AAS.  Please enlighten us with your knowledge, wisdumb and experience. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 12, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Just curious why you give a fuck ???? This is personal , and if that cunt did to you the way he did me , you wouldn?t be so cool  trust me !!!!! So I am going to expose how he is turning a once very cool forum into a cult ball sucking borefest .... just my thoughts , is that ok with you ? Maybe you can call Super Cop and have me banned over here as well



JFC... you are 47yrs old and have done well in life... why do you continue to make an ass of yourself for the whole world to see?
So you got burned.... suck it up, man up and move on.
You sound like a 3rd grade little girl bitching about her little brother... is that how you want to be seen here?
You should have more pride than that.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 12, 2018)

Everyone pull out their dicks , we?re going to see who has the biggest dick


----------



## docholiday08 (Mar 12, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Everyone pull out their dicks , we?re going to see who has the biggest dick


Do you want me to show you or everyone? Lol how does this work 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 12, 2018)

If you show me it would be weird , show everyone!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 12, 2018)

So I was checking out different sponsors on brotherhoodofpain and I think I am switching to private label , they are mailing me a free vial of test e to try out . It?s I?m grape seed oil . Their prices seem reasonable and the moderator seems to personally answer private messages.  Real quick response times ( under 10mimutes )

i will have a nice stash going as I get 
2 test e from panda for the bad gear
3test cyp (h-as)
1tren ace h-as
1mast p h-as
1 tren ace panda

just need to figure out the closest gym to where I move and I will be set 
i will be In the center of town and the north side is 15 min the south side is 17 just have to figure out traffic and such


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 12, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> So I was checking out different sponsors on brotherhoodofpain and I think I am switching to private label , they are mailing me a free vial of test e to try out . It?s I?m grape seed oil . Their prices seem reasonable and the moderator seems to personally answer private messages.  Real quick response times ( under 10mimutes )
> 
> i will have a nice stash going as I get
> 2 test e from panda for the bad gear
> ...


Sponsor bashing idiot, ban hammer this infidel.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

